# COVID-19 Form Exemption



## White Robe (Jul 23, 2021)

I am in need of abundant wisdom; my daughter's University is mandating COVID-19 vaccines for all students. We are planning to file an exemption form, but how much do we disclose? or what is the best way to fill it up without missing areas of conscience and religious practices? where should we start? We do not want to give an opportunity to reject the exemption forcing my daughter to leave or take the immunization. Any godly wisdom to share? The sooner the better, timely sensitive to respond to the school.

Reactions: Praying 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 23, 2021)

Moved to the Coronavirus forum.

Edit: my apologies, and thanks for catching.


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Jul 24, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Moved to the Coronavirus forum.


New members can't view this forum can they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 24, 2021)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> New members can't view this forum can they?


Normally, Members new and old need 26 posts to have access.


----------



## Edward (Jul 24, 2021)

@White Robe - the biggest problem, as I see it, is if you claim a religious exemption to the so called vaccines based, for example, on being anti-abortion, you risk setting her up for persecution by the anti-Christian establishment at the University. On the other hand, arguing clotting risk might work if there are aggravating factors such as being on a course of hormone medication. 

But I don't really see how anyone can supply advice without knowing what the form says or what allowances are allowed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 24, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Normally, Members new and old need 26 posts to have access


So, replies to the OP are pretty much senseless since, having moved the thread, he can't read them.... which is a shame as he asked for our help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 24, 2021)

kainos01 said:


> So, replies to the OP are pretty much senseless since, having moved the thread, he can't read them.... which is a shame as he asked for our help.



Jeri moved it back, Steve. Take a chill pill, brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks, but a comment to that effect would have been helpful - and thus no 'chill pill' would have been required!
I rarely take the time to see what forum I am in...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 24, 2021)

Staff are volunteer and on the board at different times. And with Jeri and Stephen fresh new admins there is a learning curve. Cut us all some slack.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 24, 2021)

kainos01 said:


> Thanks, but a comment to that effect would have been helpful - and thus no 'chill pill' would have been required!
> I rarely take the time to see what forum I am in...



See Jeri's edit in post 2.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 24, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> See Jeri's edit in post 2.


Thanks - and that makes sense! But the way things show up for me is that I see only unread posts... so, edits to already-read posts don't make the cut.
And sorry, Chris, I didn't mean to sound rude, but in context (my replying to the thread as it appeared in my viewing), I thought my comment was appropriate.
I certainly extend boundless grace to all who selflessly serve us on the PB!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christopher Robin (Jul 25, 2021)

I simply say that my doctor has advised me that I'm not a good candidate for the vaccines. It's a HIPAA issue (in the US, health information privacy legislation) so they can't legally dig any deeper into it. It could be allergies, something in your medical history, anything.


----------



## JonathanBradley (Jul 25, 2021)

This is a really good question, and I hope you post what you put down on the form and how it turns out. My wife is facing a somewhat similar situation with her work (vaccinated people don't have to quarantine if exposed while at work), and we are praying and seeking wisdom for this. I will be praying for you and your daughter. Blessings!


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2021)

kainos01 said:


> since, having moved the thread, he can't read them.


I scrolled up when I posted and saw that it wasn't behind the curtain any more. It's easy enough to check to see what forum you are in when you are viewing a thread.


----------



## lynnie (Jul 25, 2021)

Solari Report Forms for COVID-19 Injections Available as Downloadable PDFs – Solari Report







home.solari.com





Legal forms from Catherine Fitts site.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## White Robe (Jul 25, 2021)

kainos01 said:


> So, replies to the OP are pretty much senseless since, having moved the thread, he can't read them.... which is a shame as he asked for our help.


Thank you! Someone has to help the simple at the beginning!


----------



## White Robe (Jul 25, 2021)

lynnie said:


> Solari Report Forms for COVID-19 Injections Available as Downloadable PDFs – Solari Report
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the form, it will allow me to draft something with more clarity of what I am doing.


----------



## White Robe (Jul 25, 2021)

JonathanBradley said:


> This is a really good question, and I hope you post what you put down on the form and how it turns out. My wife is facing a somewhat similar situation with her work (vaccinated people don't have to quarantine if exposed while at work), and we are praying and seeking wisdom for this. I will be praying for you and your daughter. Blessings!


I will share the outcome.


----------



## White Robe (Jul 25, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> I work for the state of NJ in a care facility. Im the only guy I know that requested and was granted an exemption for a recently instituted mandatory flu shot figuring it would be a precursor to a mandatory covid shot. I will look for the exact wording I used..... I was prepared to seek legal counsel if it was rejected.
> 
> I used my religious conscience as justification for an exemption.


I would like to check your wording! Thank you!


----------



## White Robe (Jul 25, 2021)

Edward said:


> @White Robe - the biggest problem, as I see it, is if you claim a religious exemption to the so called vaccines based, for example, on being anti-abortion, you risk setting her up for persecution by the anti-Christian establishment at the University. On the other hand, arguing clotting risk might work if there are aggravating factors such as being on a course of hormone medication.
> 
> But I don't really see how anyone can supply advice without knowing what the form says or what allowances are allowed.


Edward, I must say that from freshman year, my daughter had confronted professors who even want her to meditate (Hinduism) on class as an exercise in learning other methods of relaxation to teach to children; guess what she told the professor? I am a CHRISTIAN we ONLY meditate in the Word of God which is the only truth for living an acceptable life before the Almighty. She also asked kindly to be excused during the meditation exercise, and came back after it. Did she get persecution? Yes! Did she crack and faint like a little girl? No, she acted fearlessly, faithfully, like a woman of God, because Christ promised to be with her. She is not ashamed of the Gospel! I know sounds arrogant, but it is the expression of confidence when you know God.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 26, 2021)

There also may be the issue of informed consent that could be of help. Here is an article with some info but perhaps attorneys on the board could help further with this, @Edward @VictorBravo 








Since COVID Vaccines Are Experimental, Vaccine Administrators Must Inform You of Risks


In the U.S., vaccines granted Emergency Use Authorization by the FDA, as is the case with the Pfizer and Moderna COVID vaccines, are considered experimental. Administrators of emergency use vaccines are required by law to inform vaccine recipients of the potential risks.




childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## A.Joseph (Jul 26, 2021)

lynnie said:


> Solari Report Forms for COVID-19 Injections Available as Downloadable PDFs – Solari Report
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is excellent! A very sharp cookie who knows what's up!


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 26, 2021)

Another bit of info on informed consent: the CDC page on the EUA vaccines https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/covid-19/eua/index.html explains that the FDA requires that “vaccine recipients or their caregivers are provided with certain vaccine-specific EUA information to help make an informed decision about vaccination. This is accomplished by providing an EUA Fact Sheet for Recipients and Caregivers. The Fact Sheet is similar in purpose and content to vaccine information statements (VISs) for licensed vaccines, but differs in that the EUA Fact Sheet is specific to each authorized COVID-19 vaccine, is developed by the manufacturer of the vaccine, and is authorized by the FDA.”

The web page contains links to these Fact Sheets for Moderna, Pfizer, and Janssen (AstraZeneca’s Fact Sheet is “not ready,”so how could anyone legally be given that one?).

Interestingly, all three available Fact Sheets contain the statement, “It is your choice to receive the (Pfizer, Moderna, Janssen) Vaccine.”


----------



## White Robe (Jul 26, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Here it is..... hope it works out!


A. Joseph, Thank you for sharing that, it is helping me in selecting proper wording.


----------



## lynnie (Jul 27, 2021)

I saw this. No idea who posted it or if it is true. But it is a grand idea none the less if you can afford a lawyer. The logic appears impeccable to me. 



https://imgur.com/a/ZUvvc3e

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A.Joseph (Jul 27, 2021)

lynnie said:


> I saw this. No idea who posted it or if it is true. But it is a grand idea none the less if you can afford a lawyer. The logic appears impeccable to me.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ZUvvc3e


My wife makes that point all the time. And she works in a lab.


----------



## White Robe (Jul 28, 2021)

JonathanBradley said:


> This is a really good question, and I hope you post what you put down on the form and how it turns out. My wife is facing a somewhat similar situation with her work (vaccinated people don't have to quarantine if exposed while at work), and we are praying and seeking wisdom for this. I will be praying for you and your daughter. Blessings!


I thank you all in this forum who provided prayer and shared wisdom. We ended up with the attached wording in the form. I recognized after submitting it, we could have corrected a couple of words, but it is a little late now. See attached screenshot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Praying 1


----------



## Christopher Robin (Jul 31, 2021)

Downloadable forms for Exemption from the vaccines can be found here.


----------



## White Robe (Aug 6, 2021)

Dear PB Members, 

I am happy to report that my daughter's exemption form for COVID-19 was accepted by the State University. I must thank you for your support, shared wisdom, and prayers. It was requested by my pastor to forward it for future reference and to share it with our sister churches. 

I thank the Lord Jesus for His guidance, protection, and peace bestowed upon us through the process!

Reactions: Like 6 | Rejoicing 1


----------

